# living in turkey



## littlemisssunshine (Mar 7, 2013)

hi I would just like to know if there are any brits living in 
turkey adana


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi littlemisssunshine, 

I don't live in Adana however my husband is from the region. We are currently in the process of applying for spouse visa for him to join me the UK, although it is his dream that we will end up living in Turkey one day. 

I'd be interested to hear how you find living in Adana? Are you able to work? 

I enjoy visiting my in-laws but it is a bit of culture shock! Also as my Turkish is still limited its difficult to communicate with people. Hopefully this will improve as I spend more time there in the coming years


----------

